# Good MTB Shoe size 14\15



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

I have been riding mountain bikes since 1981, and for the life of me, it's hard to find a good pair of cycling shoes to in size 14\15....I need something that's light and stiff...Can any one shed some light on what company makes a good pair of shoes...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a 13 foot and I'm wearing Specialized BG Sports. I like them better than most of the shoes I've worn in the past. I had to get them in a 14, so try em on.


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*Sidi*

I wear a 16/17 and went with the Sidi dominator 5's they also come in different widths.


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

14 street shoe here, and you run out of options quickly. 

I found some SIDI dom's on closeout, and have never looked back.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

Sidi's for sure. I tried a lot of different shoes until I found Sidi and have never looked back, Dominator's for MTB and Genius for Road. You probably won't be able to find the right size online, you may have to order through your LBS.

Edit: Found these online,

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=26605&subcategory_ID=2120

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=26606&subcategory_ID=2120

http://villagecycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=52322

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/RJX-49-000

http://onlinecycling.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=40882


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Any Current Sale on the Sidi Dominator 5?*

Performance Bike had the Sidi Dominator 5 shoes on sale for $180 (sale price less an additional 10% with the right coupon code), but that sale ended yesterday. D*mn. Does anyone know of any discounted pricing on the Sidi Dominator 5 at the moment (in larger sizes, of course...)?

This pair is size 48/13 on eBay (my size):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150335689305

There's gotta be a better deal out there somewhere, right?


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

If you search the SIDI sizing threads, you'll find that it's hard to predict which size will fit you without trying them on. For example, I wear a 14 street shoe, but a Sidi 50 narrow is a perfect fit for me. I tried to guess my size with the measuring guide on the SIDI website and was way off.

I'd steer clear of eBay and stick to vendors where you can return/exchange until you figure out your size.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

That's good advice, fireflock. I'll probably end-up with a less expensive shoe just to get me started, confirm my size at someplace like Performance and order the Sidis when I can find a great deal.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pedal4Fun (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to recommend Lake Cycling Shoes

http://www.lakecycling.com/index.php

I have the MX165s size 15, and have nothing but good things to say at just over 8000 miles on them!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Lake Cycling Shoes - Interesting.*



Pedal4Fun said:


> I have to recommend Lake Cycling Shoes
> 
> http://www.lakecycling.com/index.php
> 
> I have the MX165s size 15, and have nothing but good things to say at just over 8000 miles on them!


Wow, they have a nice selection. I've never heard of them but I'm certainly interested. I wonder what the staff of Team Estrogen (the closest dealer in Oregon) will be thinking when a big 300lb guy in full motorcycle gear stops by to visit?


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm still looking, but in my search, I just came across this for the *Sidi Dominator 5 in size 14/49*:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8059

Only $113.99 + 21.85 shipping. Not bad at all!

If only I could find the same great deal in size 13/48!

And just for kicks & giggles, here's a Sidi video about he Dom 5:

http://www.bikeequipmentonline.com/Sidi-Dominator-5-Mens/p/BE1412?a=seinvodo
Note: Be sure to actually click the 'play' button as it will not auto load.


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*they run a little small*

If you can get to a shop and try them on the 14 might work. They run a little tight. I wear a 16 dress shoe and a 16/17 athletic and ordered the 51 size 16. I wish I would have ordered the next size up. They are a little tight but should break in.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

I ended up purchasing the Sidi Dominator 5 in size 48 for $180 @ a Performance store in PDX. The length of the shoes is accurate, but they're a bit tight. Fortunately, the Doms aren't too terribly tight and they should loosen up enough after a few rides. 

Not the best deal by a long shot, but good enough to get me into the shoes (plus I earned $36 in "shoppers' points, which I will spend on a couple of new jerseys).


----------

